# Parmesan in meatballs question



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

I've never meade meatballs. I am going to use a recipe I found online that merely says; "grated parmesan cheese". It gets mixed in with the meat and other ingredients.
I picked up the "green can" thinking it would almost be a waste to use fresh PR. And I do intend to use the Kraft container. Just to let you know 

So, which kind of cheese do you think they were actually calling for and..... obviously the stuff in the can is going to measure differently that _freshly_ grated cheese. How does 1/4c of one compare to 1/4c of the other? Without the recipe stating which one they are calling for, or even using the word "freshly", which would definitely lean towards NOT using the green can, how is one to know?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd go with a packed 1/4 cup measure.  I like a lot of cheese.  

You can also use pecorino romano.

I think we are going to have to set up a Parmegiano Reggiano intervention soon.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2008)

Go ahead and use 1/4 cup.   Grated cheese (as opposed to shredded) will measure up close to the same, IMO.

Real* parmesan cheese will taste stronger than the can, so you could maybe use more, but not much or it will affect the texture of the meatballs.



*Sorry, but I don't consider it real, even.


----------



## homecook (Dec 9, 2008)

I always use the "green can" for my meatballs. LOL I barely use 1/4 cup in my meatballs for about 1-1/2 lb. ground meat plus the other things. I don't know what the different measures would be.

Barb


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 9, 2008)

You should be fine following the recipe ... usually in meatballs we use the finely grated parmigiano and romano  from the deli counter or butcher whatever so it should "equal" the can stuff in density/moisture content


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Grated vs shredded.... very good point jennyema. Because if I used my parm regg (which I do have Andy, lol), it would be microplaned, which comes out like finely shredded. Unless I maybe stuck it in the freezer for a short while like LC said she does when using a FP to shred cheese.

I was just kind of wondering. I know Andy gave a rule of thumb between fresh and dried spices, I wasn't sure if there was one between the different gratings or shreddings of cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2008)

We're talking meatballs here, not rocket science.

A little more or a little less cheese won't negatively impact the recipe.


----------



## Mama (Dec 9, 2008)

I use the stuff in the can for meatballs.  Like Andy, I'd use a little extra though just 'cause i like a lot of cheese.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We're talking meatballs here, not rocket science.
> 
> A little more or a little less cheese won't negatively impact the recipe.


 
Now, now..... What we are talking here is me trying to _follow_ _a recipe_, not wing it. Amount of cheese, type, moisture content of said cheese....
These are all things that could affect whether I have one sandwich or three


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm with Andy on this.   but.  The one in the can is almost a powder.  It's hard to equate that to freshly grated.  I use the meatball recipe from the Sopranos cookbook (ok, stop laughing), and use 1/2 to 3/4 cup grated parmesan, or romano. Pacanis, IMHO, it's never a waste t use the good stuff in meatballs.  You will taste the differnce.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be nasty.  

I was just trying to make the point that the exact measure was not important.  As with most non-baking recipes, you adjust the amounts according to your personal likes and dislikes.  Picture an old Italian grandmother making meatballs.  I don't see her using a measuring cup for the cheese, do you?


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We're talking meatballs here, not rocket science.


Rocket Scientists don't use Parm in their rockets. They use Jarlsberg.

I agree with Andy. The measurements are not all that important. Don't even bother dirtying your measuring cup. Just take a handful of cheese and put it in.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 9, 2008)

I know you weren't Andy,



> Picture an old Italian grandmother making meatballs



Now there's a great picture.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 9, 2008)

Imho, there's no point to using the green can stuff in your meatballs, because it doesn't give the intended flavor.  If you don't believe me, taste it alongside some freshly grated Parmesan -- even the stuff that's NOT from Italy -- is head and shoulders better than that sawdust Kraft calls "Parmesan."

I can't imagine any real foodie using that apcray these days.  There is too much good stuff out there that does NOT cost your left arm.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I wasn't trying to be nasty.
> 
> I was just trying to make the point that the exact measure was not important. As with most non-baking recipes, you adjust the amounts according to your personal likes and dislikes. Picture an old Italian grandmother making meatballs. I don't see her using a measuring cup for the cheese, do you?


 
I know, just joshin' with ya. But I did kinda want to follow a recipe my first time out with meatballs. Then adjust from there. And I _was_ curious about how you know what they are asking for or how to adjust a measurement from one kind to the next.

Now, if the recipe I found was on the Kraft website, I might already have a good idea which one they want me to use


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Jarlsberg. Very appropriate, GB. 
Good one.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Imho, there's no point to using the green can stuff in your meatballs, because it doesn't give the intended flavor.  If you don't believe me, taste it alongside some freshly grated Parmesan -- even the stuff that's NOT from Italy -- is head and shoulders better than that sawdust Kraft calls "Parmesan."
> 
> I can't imagine any real foodie using that apcray these days.  There is too much good stuff out there that does NOT cost your left arm.


While I do not disagree that there is a world of difference between the green can and "real" parm, I think there is still a place for the green can. I would never buy it myself. I think it tastes pretty poor and I love the taste of the good stuff so I will always go for that. I would rather do without any than use the green can, BUT and here is the big but, there are people who do enjoy the taste of the green can and there is nothing wrong with that. If they enjoy the taste and can get away with spending a significantly less amount of money then more power to them. I just hope that those people at least try the good stuff once to see the difference.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 9, 2008)

GB said:


> While I do not disagree that there is a world of difference between the green can and "real" parm, I think there is still a place for the green can. I would never buy it myself. I think it tastes pretty poor and I love the taste of the good stuff so I will always go for that. I would rather do without any than use the green can, BUT and here is the big but, there are people who do enjoy the taste of the green can and there is nothing wrong with that. If they enjoy the taste and can get away with spending a significantly less amount of money then more power to them. I just hope that those people at least try the good stuff once to see the difference.


 
Obviously there are people who llike the stuff, or Kraft wouldn't still be selling it, GB.  However, that stuff tastes only of salt, so breadcrumbs would add the same kind of bulk for much less money (and probably less salt as well).  I also contend that most of those who "enjoy the taste of the green can"  have likely never tasted fresh Parmesan, let alone Parmigiano Reggiano.

By the way -- what DOES the green can taste like?  I've only ever tasted the sawdust inside.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

I certainly do appreciate the smell of freshly grated Parmiggiano Reggiano.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> However, that stuff tastes only of salt, so breadcrumbs would add the same kind of bulk for much less money (and probably less salt as well).


I agree with you. I do not think it tastes of cheese at all. Other people do though, so my point is that for the people who do think it tastes like cheese and not only of salt, more power to them if they want to use it instead of spending more money on a more expensive product.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 9, 2008)

We don't put any cheese in our meatballs. DW makes them like mini-meatloafs with lots of stuff. They then get covered with fresh shredded Parm at the table, or the green can if we're out of fresh.


----------



## anni (Dec 9, 2008)

I've made meatballs of all kinds, but the last batch I made were more like a meatloaf also, but very lightly seasoned.  I froze them and have used them for all kinds of dishes.  I love meatballs!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 9, 2008)

GB said:


> While I do not disagree that there is a world of difference between the green can and "real" parm, I think there is still a place for the green can.



*You're right about there being a place for the "green can."  It's called the trash bin.  There is no comparing fresh REAL Parmesan with the stuff in the green can.  This is not parmesan cheese and doesn't taste anything like it.  Parmesan is just cheese, nothing else.  The green can contains fillers, usually sawdust (yes, that's cellulose).  Can't hurt you of course but why would anyone want to make mediocre meatballs with something that's not even good cheese?  AAAKKKK.  *


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> why would anyone want to make mediocre meatballs with something that's not even good cheese?


Because they *like it*. If you do not like it then do not buy it. I don't like it and can not remember the last time I bought it. Why should the people who do like it have to throw it in the trash though just because they do not have the same tastes as you?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *You're right about there being a place for the "green can." It's called the trash bin. There is no comparing fresh REAL Parmesan with the stuff in the green can. This is not parmesan cheese and doesn't taste anything like it. Parmesan is just cheese, nothing else. The green can contains fillers, usually sawdust (yes, that's cellulose). Can't hurt you of course but why would anyone want to make mediocre meatballs with something that's not even good cheese?AAAKKKK. *


 
Uhh, to eat in a meatball sub? My mistake for not knowing meatball subs were on the gourmet list of foods 
You certainly weren't the first DQ, but it sure doesn't take long around here anymore to turn a thread into a bashing (food snob) thread.

If you folks (naysayers) don't know the answer to my question about measurements, just come out and say so if you feel the need to type in my thread. No sense to hide it behind your own food preferences and downgrading anything you don't happen to eat.  It's easy for anyone to see you're avoiding my question. Huh? 

I almost feel sorry you've never enjoyed the simplicity of opening a can of storebought soup, or bread. That you've never opted for convenience like most of the world. Almost. This thread was *NOT* about _your_ preferences or tastes. {pausing to stir my and the recipe poster's "mediocre" meatballs}....

Do you people even eat?  Or do you just post on the internet?  I've said it before and I'll say it again, I just don't understand why some people look down on others and have the need to say so in a public forum. You should really work on feeling better about yourself.

I don't get it.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you GB, it's all about tastes.
Why do some people not see that tastes vary?


----------



## jayde (Dec 9, 2008)

wow, I am new here an I must say you can sit here with a bag of popcorn and not even turn on the T.V.  
I hope everyone got that as a joke. I was trying to lighten up the place.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

jayde said:


> wow, I am new here an I must say you can sit here with a bag of popcorn and not even turn on the T.V.
> I hope everyone got that as a joke. I was trying to lighten up the place.


 
"Real" popcorn, or that microwage trash?
Some of us here take out popcorn pretty seriously.


----------



## jayde (Dec 9, 2008)

good one pacanis!! That made me


----------



## jennyema (Dec 10, 2008)

IMO there's a huge difference between most convenience products and cheese that was grated who knows how long ago and is literally mixed with cellulose powder.  It doesn't even taste like cheese.

But if you like it, by all means eat it !!


----------

